# Are You Serious?!?!



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

We just had a truck go out of service because one of the crew members came to work without socks!!! Thier reasoning is its supposed to be cold tonight (36F) and they didnt bring socks... this wacko knew it was going to be cold this weekend, and they still didnt bring socks! How can you come to work a 13 hour shift on a truck, and not bring/wear socks!!! Wow the thought process of people still amaze me! 
:angry:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 11, 2011)

That 9% unemployment is going to become 9% + 1.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> That 9% unemployment is going to become 9% + 1.



HA HA , yea, no. It was the EMS officer for the shift that said they would be out of service to go get some sock from logistics...
and unemployment where I am is closer to 14% :sad:


----------



## foxfire (Nov 11, 2011)

Um, that is ..... wow! 
if it was a "shoot! left my socks at home in the dryer" moment. I can understand a quick run to the dollar store for a pair while still in service.but to not bring them at all. I would have been saying tough beans if a call came in before then . maybe being cold would be a good reminder for the next shift.
edit: if i was boss.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah... that's a personal problem. Nothing precludes a provider from providing patient care sock-less... sorry, in my mind not a reason to go OOS. The EMT/Medic should just find a pharmacy or clothing store, it's not that hard.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> yeah... that's a personal problem. *Nothing precludes a provider from providing patient care sock-less...* sorry, in my mind not a reason to go OOS. The EMT/Medic should just find a pharmacy or clothing store, it's not that hard.



My thoughts exactly, and the worst part is they had to go clear across the city to get to logistics, thats a 20-30 min trip depending on traffic. It wouldnt be so bad, but we are so busy we cant keep trucks avail...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 11, 2011)

You issue SOCKS?!? Where in the heck do you work?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 11, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You issue SOCKS?!? Where in the heck do you work?




Could be worse... at least they don't issue underwear and use mass laundry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've gone to the hospital before to get socks. It was after I handed over care of a patient tho.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 11, 2011)

I hear kerlex could make good socks, not that I know from experience h34r: and it kept me warm in ski boots 

Second thought, idk about you guys but my boots are pretty warm...I wouldn't want to go a whole shift without socks, just think about the smell! No reason to not wait for a lull in calls to nab some from somewhere although we have had a problem with our radios working inside big stores ie walmart, raleys ect. Pagers still work though.


----------



## Nerd13 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would be considered "out of uniform" without socks on. My supervisors would then be twice as grumpy if I pulled something stupid like that.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 11, 2011)

Eh he could of grabbed a pair of any old socks. Who is going to know?

Funny sock story. Once we took the patient to the airport gate. Had to go through security, remove shoes and all that. My socks didn't match. Only time anyone has seen my socks at work.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidey (Nov 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who is surprised that his agency has a logistics division that is big enough to A) Have its own building and B) Have socks?


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Am I the only one who is surprised that his agency has a logistics division that is big enough to A) Have its own building and B) Have socks?



I didnt know they issued socks either.:huh:
 And we have about roughly 30 als transports and roughly 35 als engines on at a single time, with a coverage area bigger than the state of Rhode Island, so its kinda required that we have a logistics building. But it has all uniforms, ems supplies, fire equip, station supplies, etc.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 11, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> The EMT/Medic should just find a pharmacy or clothing store, it's not that hard.



I've done that for new T shirts.... pretty epic


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 12, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> yeah... that's a personal problem. Nothing precludes a provider from providing patient care sock-less... sorry, in my mind not a reason to go OOS. The EMT/Medic should just find a pharmacy or clothing store, it's not that hard.



This is what I would tell one of my medics. Find a store and buy some. And you're still inservice so make it quick.  


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 13, 2011)

Doesn't everyone carry an extra pair of socks with them?


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 13, 2011)

A spare pair of socks, underwear, boots, belt and a white tee all live in my car. Why? Because at one time I had 5 pairs of boots/black shoes and four belts from early AM WalMart trips...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Am I the only one who is surprised that his agency has a logistics division that is big enough to A) Have its own building and B) Have socks?



We don't have socks but we have 3 buildings. Education, Operations, Admin/Logistics.


----------



## medic17 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nerd13 said:


> I would be considered "out of uniform" without socks on. My supervisors would then be twice as grumpy if I pulled something stupid like that.



I would not be allowed on the rig in the first place without socks for 2 reasons: 1) It would be out of uniform. 2) It would be considered a safety hazzerd ( a pt showing us what he had for lunch the hard way comes to mind :lol


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 3, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> A spare pair of socks, underwear, boots, belt and a white tee all live in my car. Why? Because at one time I had 5 pairs of boots/black shoes and four belts from early AM WalMart trips...



I've actually optimized it- I have a little box under my rear bench seat with a pair of EMS boots, socks (white and green), a tan, white and PT T-shirt, shorts, Army boots, gloves, and my (older) pair of trauma pants rolled nearly, with an EMSA uniform shirt on a hangar and a pair of belts holding it all together.

Just _try_ and puke on me.


----------



## EMSrush (Dec 3, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> We just had a truck go out of service because one of the crew members came to work without socks!!! Thier reasoning is its supposed to be cold tonight (36F) and they didnt bring socks... this wacko knew it was going to be cold this weekend, and they still didnt bring socks! How can you come to work a 13 hour shift on a truck, and not bring/wear socks!!! Wow the thought process of people still amaze me!
> :angry:



I must be missing something. How does one come to work without socks? Don't they go on before the boots, or have I been doing it backwards all along?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2012)

EMSrush said:


> I must be missing something. How does one come to work without socks? Don't they go on before the boots, or have I been doing it backwards all along?



Considering the OP is from FL, I'm surprised they showed up wearing shoes instead of flip-flops.  :rofl:


----------



## medic17 (Dec 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Considering the OP is from FL, I'm surprised they showed up wearing shoes instead of flip-flops.  :rofl:



I am from a very hot area (in the summer 102F is normal) and we show up in closed shoes and socks although we have short sleeves. (It is against regs to remove shoes at the base.)


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2012)

medic17 said:


> I am from a very hot area (in the summer 102F is normal) and we show up in closed shoes and socks although we have short sleeves. (It is against regs to remove shoes at the base.)


----------



## medic17 (Dec 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>



Not joking.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## DrParasite (Dec 4, 2012)

EMSrush said:


> I must be missing something. How does one come to work without socks? Don't they go on before the boots, or have I been doing it backwards all along?


you know, I was wondering that myself.  For general comfort, I always have socks on when i'm in shoes, boots, or sneakers.  In cold weather, it's not uncommon for me to have 2 or 3 pairs of socks with me.  during warm wether, 2 pairs of socks and 3 shirts.

I'm actually curious how one gets busted not wearing socks.  mine are almost always covered by my boots, and if i'm wearing my inside shoes, my long pants cover them.





ffemt8978 said:


> Considering the OP is from FL, I'm surprised they showed up wearing shoes instead of flip-flops.  :rofl:


I did that once... in New Jersey.... when it was 90 degree out..... never saw the ops supervisor run so fast to demand why...

But I did have an hour drive ahead of me (to pick up my partner at a base in another county), and I had my boots AND socks with me.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 4, 2012)

I work at a pretty relaxed company and my normal station is in an outlying area about 25 mins from our main station.  We don't get bothered by any management types when we're out there, so we can dress as we please around quarters.  If I'm on my second or third day on I generally putter around in gym shorts and flip flops as long as I can until we get a call.  As long as I'm able to throw my uniform on and be out the door in under a minute we're good to go!  

I did get caught once though...  A supervisor showed up unannounced (they always call before making the drive out) and caught me in slippers and a robe drinking coffee in an armchair at noon.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

medic17 said:


> I am from a very hot area (in the summer 102F is normal) and we show up in closed shoes and socks although we have short sleeves. (It is against regs to remove shoes at the base.)



I wouldn't call that hot at all. Normal for my area during summer is 110-120 degrees. We only have 2 stations and its pretty much whatever you want to wear when you are in the station (flip flops, shorts, tee shirt) but when you get a call you have to be in full uniform (short sleeve shirt, uniform shirt, pants, company approved steel toe boots, belt, etc).


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2012)

medic17 said:


> Not joking.



I never said you were joking. I guess a better picture would be...






/Bonus if you heard it in his voice.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

medic17 said:


> I would not be allowed on the rig in the first place without socks for 2 reasons: 1) It would be out of uniform. 2) It would be considered a safety hazzerd ( a pt showing us what he had for lunch the hard way comes to mind :lol



Because vomit can't soak through cotton socks ....


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Because vomit can't soak through cotton socks ....




Do socks works as a coffee filter for coffee ground emesis?


----------



## medic17 (Dec 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Because vomit can't soak through cotton socks ....



It's better then nothing.http://www.emtlife.com/images/emoticons/wink.gif


----------



## Jondruby (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow. My service is pretty much just requires you to have clothes on, no matter what they are. I had to ride shotgun one day cuz my female crewmember has to change her clothes _en route_. All of our employees are smart enough to dress for the scene. The best calls are when you are in the middle of something (showering, shaving, sleeping) and you have to jump out put clothes on a run. The sweet life of volunteers!


----------

